# تهديد جديد من القاعدة !!!!!!



## marcelino (19 مايو 2011)

* تهديد جديد من القاعدة رسالة إلى الخنازير القبطية من أهل التوحيد و الجهاد في أرض الكنانة 

يا عباد الصليب، وهذه رسالة بسيطة من أبناء إمبابة في أرض الكنانة المسلمة و أحفادعمرو بن العاص  يوم الثأر قادم قريبا    يوم الدماء والدموع  وسوف   تدفعثمنا باهظا لجرائمكمضدنا    وقد تم اختيارالأهداف  و سيوفنا مستلة  ونحن نتوق إلى الجنة  تحذيرللمسلمين في مصر لتجنب أماكن العبادة المسيحية في يوم عيد الصعود  وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا ۚ بَلْأَحْيَاءٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ     * *





**

صوت المسيحى الحر
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2011)

*هما كمان يعرفوا عيد الصعود شاطرين 
اهلا بالاستشهاد على اسم المسيح 
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 مايو 2011)

*هى امبابه بقت تبع العراق واحنا مش حاسين ولا ايه *​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2011)

*الرب قريبا سينتصر علي ابليس وجميع اعوانه
الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون وكل مسيحى ليه الشرف انه يموت على اسم المسيح.*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مايو 2011)

*علي فكره امبابه تبع العراق من زمان اوي*

*اصل للاسف الجيل الجديد مش فاكر ايام الشيخ جابر و جمهوريه امبابه الاسلاميه و حكم الشريعه فيها*

*التطرف في امبابه له جذور متأصله *

*و احدث مثال لما الست ريهام سعيد رحت حاورت شيخ سلفي*

*قاعد فين *

*في امبابه*

*امبابه منقع للتطرف و الارهاب منذ الثمانينات و دا شئ مش جديد*

*سلام*​


----------



## جيلان (19 مايو 2011)

وماله اعملو الى تعملوه


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2011)

*واحنا مستنينكم فى امبابة علشان تاخدوا اللى فيه النصيب 
بس على الله تطلعوا رجالة المرة دى ومتجروش تولعوا فى مبانى 
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا
وينور عيونهم وقلوبهم*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2011)

*لو كل سلفي عوي القمته بحذاء.. لصار ثمن الشبشب دولارا
هؤلاء هم الجبناء السلفيين  " المضروبين علي قفاهم " الذين يحاولون انقاذ ماء وجوههم و استعادة هيبتهم الارهابيه باستعراض عضلاتهم في المحاصرين المستضعفين بعد ان قتلت القوات الخاصه الامريكيه زعيمهم الجبان في جحره كما يقتل الكلب الضال و ضربتهم جميعا علي اقفيتهم .
دورك جاي ايها الكلب الاجرب الجبان ايمن الظواهرى ..
و "بايدي مصريه" هذه المره​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2011)

اممممم تحذير لتجنب اماكن العبادة !!!

دول بيجربونا هنتهدد ولا لاء

شكرا مارو للخبر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2011)

*طيب هم بيحزروا المسلمين عشان يبعدوا عن الكنائس فى عيد الصعود 
سؤال هم المسلمين فى مصر عارفين عيد الصعود إمتى ؟؟
دا أحيانا بيطلخبطوا و يقولوا على عيد القيامة عيد الميلاد 

دا أنا عمرى ما كنت مهتمة إنى أروح الكنيسة فى عيد الصعود 
أما أروح بقى المرة ديه 
أما لو بقيت شهيدة ديه تبقى حكاية ​*


----------



## grges monir (19 مايو 2011)

*دة احنا بقيينا مهمين قوى عند القاعدة
عامليين قلق جامد احنا لابليس وجنودة
زعلان قوى من فشلة فى القديسين قال اضرب كنيسة يروح المسيحيين مستخبين وخايفين يرحوا الكنايس
لاقى رد فعل قاسى علية
ان ابناء اليوم مازلوا هم من نفس طبييعة وقوة اجداد الاستشهاد فى الماضى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2011)

*[Q-BIBLE]قد كلمتكم بهذا لكي لا تعثروا* 2  سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تاتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله* 3  و سيفعلون هذا بكم لانهم لم يعرفوا الاب و لا عرفوني*  يوحنا( 16: 1-3[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## miraam (19 مايو 2011)

*لا تخافوا و لا ترتاعوا بسبب هذا الجمهور الكثير لان الحرب ليست لكم بل لله." (2اخبار 20 : 15)
*
*مش فاهمة كل شويه يقولوا الميسيحين فى مصر لا يتعدوا 5% و ارقام غريبه كده بيقولوها فهل ال 5% عملينلهم القلق دا كله !!!!!!!! 

و المساكين فاكرين انهم بالعمليات الاجراميه و الوحشيه و الاعمال الشيطانيه دى كلها حيدخلوا الجنه مش عارفين ان بكده
**نصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار و كبريت *


----------



## Bent Christ (19 مايو 2011)

*الناس دى بتهتم باعيادنا اكتر مننا​*


----------



## zezza (19 مايو 2011)

*تنوروا امبابة كلها 
احنا مستنينكم ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *دول بيجربونا هنتهدد ولا لاء*



*فعلا ..شوية عيال و عاوزين بس يشوفوا الخوف والرعب مالينا ..لانهم في الاول كانوا عاملين نفس البيان باللغه الانجليزيه..و لما اكتشفوا ان المسيحيين هنا جزء لا يتجزاء  من شعب  يقدس الفول المدمس و ما يعرفش يقرا انجليزى تقريبا و بالتاكيد مش حايفهموا مضمون الرساله و لا يتاثروا و لا يترعبوا ..قاموا شوية العيال اصحاب الرساله ترجموها للعربي عشان تاتي بالاثر الارعابي الارهابي المطلوب ​*


----------



## miraam (19 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *فعلا ..شوية عيال و عاوزين بس يشوفوا الخوف والرعب مالينا ..لانهم في الاول كانوا عاملين نفس البيان باللغه الانجليزيه..و لما اكتشفوا ان المسيحيين هنا جزء لا يتجزاء من شعب يقدس الفول المدمس و ما يعرفش يقرا انجليزى تقريبا و بالتاكيد مش حايفهموا مضمون الرساله و لا يتاثروا و لا يترعبوا ..قاموا شوية العيال اصحاب الرساله ترجموها للعربي عشان تاتي بالاثر الارعابي الارهابي المطلوب ​*


 
*ههههههههههههههه صحيح ايه سبب انهم كتبوها بالانجليزى فى الاول :yaka: بس كويس انهم ترجموها عربى علشان نفهم كويس :scenic:و نحن فى انتظار الترجمه القبطى :t17:*


----------



## حبة خردل (19 مايو 2011)

يسمع من بقوكوا ربنا

مع اني عارفة انكم ماتعرفوش ربنا اصلاً

وبعدين ولاد الــ .... مختارين عيد مش بيبقي فيه ناس كتير .. ما تستنوا عـ الكريسماس 
​


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2011)

*عادت امبابه مره ثانيه الى الامير جابر الطبال
حد فاكر
جابر الطبال امير امبابة
*​


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2011)

ظز فيكم


----------



## Mina Sobhe (19 مايو 2011)

ان عشنا فاللرب نعيش وان متنا فاللرب نموت . ان عشنا او متنا فللرب نحن :Turtle_Dove:


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2011)

> فعلا ..شوية عيال و عاوزين بس يشوفوا الخوف والرعب مالينا ..لانهم في الاول كانوا عاملين نفس البيان باللغه الانجليزيه..و لما اكتشفوا ان المسيحيين هنا جزء لا يتجزاء من شعب يقدس الفول المدمس و ما يعرفش يقرا انجليزى تقريبا و بالتاكيد مش حايفهموا مضمون الرساله و لا يتاثروا و لا يترعبوا ..قاموا شوية العيال اصحاب الرساله ترجموها للعربي عشان تاتي بالاثر الارعابي الارهابي المطلوب



هههههههههه اه انا شوفت التهديد اللى بالانجليزى

نضفوا اهو ماشاء الله بقى بيهدودا بالانجليزى الله يرحمه ههههههههههههه


----------



## noraa (19 مايو 2011)

الله يارب  هنموت  واحنا بنشهد للاسمك  يارب اموت انا  وابنى وكل اللى بحبهم فى يوم الاستشهاد العظيم  علشان تعملوا فينا  حسنة  فعلا اننا  ناخد اكليل الحياة الابدية مع الرب يسوع منظرينكم ووياريت اسماء الكنائس اللى هتقتلوا اللى فيها علشان  نلحق نبيت من دلوقتى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 مايو 2011)

*وبعدين يعنى عايزين ايه
هو حد يطول يموت ع اسم المسيح اغبياء فاكرينا خايفين
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2011)

*أحلى مافى الرسالة انهم بقوا مهتمين بأعيادنا *
*لا وحفظوا أسمها كمان*
*هههههه*

*يا بتاع منك له احنا فى ايد ربنا*
*ولولا ان ربنا سامح انكم تعملوا كده مكنتوش تقدروا تلسموا شعره من أولاده *
*بس ربنا بيحبنا لان أحنا فرحانين ونتمنى نموت شهداء على أسمه القدوس :new5:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2011)

*اه صحيح يا قاعدة *
*ربنا ينفخ فى صورتكوا من القاعدة*
*وتبقوا واقفة :fun_lol:*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## Scofield (19 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *عادت امبابه مره ثانيه الى الامير جابر الطبال
> حد فاكر
> جابر الطبال امير امبابة
> *​



مش ده بتاع فيلم دم الغزال يا حج بيتر؟


----------



## marcelino (19 مايو 2011)

*احلى حاجه ان الناس دى بتخلى الكنايس تتملى اكتر هههههههه
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 مايو 2011)

يابختكم يالي في مصر
لقيتو اقرب طريق للملكوت


----------



## napel (19 مايو 2011)

يا اهبل ...
المسيحين ميتهددوش
يامسكين...
المسيحى طالب شهاده  ...طالب ملكوت السماء حيث المسيح المخلص...


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ على ولاده وبيوته فى امبابه وفى كل مكان​*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

اللي تعرفوا تعملوه اعملوه
احنا مش بيهمنا لاننا متكلين علي الاكبر مننا ومنكم​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

* ربنا موجود *​


----------

